# Jackson



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Jackson hasn't been in the ring since January. Because he has been maturing all summer. But, I am now thinking of putting him in a show in January. Here is a picture of him from this summer. What do you think?


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Beautiful !


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a handsome boy. Love that coat.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks. I was waiting for his head to get darker. And it has gotten darker over the summer. His sire's breeder/owner saw him last month and said that he looks great.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

He looks nice! Have you been bathing and blowing him out regularly?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been giving him a bath about once a week in the summer. But, now since school has started, it has been a little harder to bathe him once a week.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know anything about showing but he is gorgeous.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

He is in good coat I would just keep up the bathing (its hard sometimes). I would bath even twice a week if your going to start showing him  Also, remember the blowing and brushing are just as important as the baths. If he is not already on some supplements I would start. I am using Showstopper and have had really good luck with it. Good luck with him!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

What is Showstopper?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Its by K9 Naturals - if you google that you should find a place with info and and a place to order. Been working great. Its a bit expensive but a little goes a long way. That will help bring in coat as well. IMO Jackson looks nice but could have a fuller looking coat.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

He is a pretty boy. He still looks immature. I agree he needs to be bathed and blown out at LEAST once a week -- and you need to get with someone who can help you groom. Paws and ears look fine but he needs a lot of work on feathers, elbows, shoulders, neck, etc. 
Pretty boy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ash said:


> He is in good coat I would just keep up the bathing (its hard sometimes). I would bath even twice a week if your going to start showing him  Also, remember the blowing and brushing are just as important as the baths. If he is not already on some supplements I would start. I am using Showstopper and have had really good luck with it. Good luck with him!


I've used Showstopper in the past but honestly have not been able to see any noticeable difference-except in weight! It really puts weight on fast. No difference in coat that I could tell.

The brushing and blow drying are very important to train the hair and get it lay the way it should.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I did not notice a huge difference either right away. I notice a big difference between dogs that are on it and dogs that aren't. Also, I notice a difference when I stop feeding it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I had my boy Creed on it for almost a year, couldn't tell a difference in his coat or between him and the others, took him off cold turkey and still no difference. It just seemed like a lot of money for something I couldn't see any results for.

Every dog is different, so that may be why you see such a difference in your dogs. The pregnant girl is getting what's left of the Showstopper, as I figured it couldn't hurt


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I had the same results (or non-results) with Nupro -- and I have friends who swear by it.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, I had those results with Johnny Be Good coat supplements as well. Somethings work for some and some don't I guess. I still want to try that grow hair on a door knob stuff but could not find the recipie.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Is there a certain coat type that Show stopper works best with? Or does it depend more on the individual dog?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> He is a pretty boy. He still looks immature. I agree he needs to be bathed and blown out at LEAST once a week -- and you need to get with someone who can help you groom. Paws and ears look fine but he needs a lot of work on feathers, elbows, shoulders, neck, etc.
> Pretty boy!


 
I don't know what to do for the feahers, elbows, shoulders and neck. And the fur under the feathering on his front legs. What do you do?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

What do you do for the feathers? I have no idea. Does his neck, shoulder, and elbows need to be thinned out a little bit?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

What about this picture? The stack looks bad because we were at the bottom of a hill.


----------



## GR Lover (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, any suggestion for bone supplement that really work ?


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

From one Jackson owner to another........he is very good looking! Must have something to do with the name


----------

